# تأملات في شفاء الاعمى بارتيماوس



## ابن الشرق (10 يوليو 2007)

[q-bible]
*35 **وَلَمَّا اقْتَرَبَ مِنْ أَرِيحَا كَانَ أَعْمَى جَالِسًا علَى الطَّرِيقِ يَسْتَعْطِي. 36 فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ الْجَمْعَ مُجْتَازًا سَأَلَ:«مَا عَسَى أَنْ يَكُونَ هذَا؟» 37 فَأَخْبَرُوهُ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ النَّاصِرِيَّ مُجْتَازٌ. 38 فَصَرَخَ قِائِلاً: «يَايَسُوعُ ابْنَ دَاوُدَ، ارْحَمْنِي!». 39 فَانْتَهَرَهُ الْمُتَقَدِّمُونَ لِيَسْكُتَ، أَمَّا هُوَ فَصَرَخَ أَكْثَرَ كَثِيرًا: «يَا ابْنَ دَاوُدَ، ارْحَمْنِي!». *[/q-bible]

*غريبة تلك الحادثة التي حصلت على أبواب أريحا .. المسيح قادم للمدينة و كالعادة جموع كبيرة تلاحقه .. و هي تتساءل ما هي يا ترى المعجزة التالية ، من هو القلب المجروح الذي سيبرأ من ذلك الضعيف الذي سيشتد عوده و من هذا المشلول الذي سيقفز و يرنم للرب .. *
*و اقترب الموكب من أبواب أريحا ..و الأعمى برتيماوس يستعطي على أبواب المدينة و سمع الجمع و سمع الضجيج و الزحام غير العادي و بدأ يتساءل ما هو يا ترى هذا الصوت .و سأل و أتاه الرد سريعاً إنه يسوع الناصري إنه المسيح ..قادم *
*و بدأ يفكر و يراجع ذاكرته سريعاً و بدأ يسترجع ما قد سمعه عنه كيف يشفي ، كيف يطهر ، لم يقف في وجه عائق و لا مرض .. *
*كل مريض شفي من لمسته و كل قلب فرح و ارتوى من عذب كلامه ،و كل حقد و كره و بغض ذاب و انطفئ من تعاليمه و بركاته .. *
*زاد الضجيج و أيقن أنه بات على مرمى حجر منه ..فاستجمع قوته و صرخ يا ابن داود ارحمني .. و كالعادة كل من يريد أن يقترب من المسيح هناك عوائق هناك حواجز يجب أن نتخطاها ..فالجمع انتهره ليسكت .. *
*عجباً ..لماذا أيها الجمع تسكته فلمن تتوقعون أن المسيح أتى ليشفي ...هل أتى ليشفي الملوك و الأمراء أم تجار الهيكل ؟؟ *

*و لكنه تخطى عوائق إبليس ..تخطى الخجل ..تخطى الخوف ..تخطى الشك تخطى الفريسيين ...و استجمع قوته و صرخ بأعلى صوته و أكثر كثيراً... يا ابن داود ارحمني ..و كما يقول السيد المسيح له المجد .. *

*[q-bible] لِذلِكَ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: كُلُّ مَا تَطْلُبُونَهُ حِينَمَا تُصَلُّونَ، فَآمِنُوا أَنْ تَنَالُوهُ، فَيَكُونَ لَكُمْ.[/q-bible]*


*... لذلك أقول لكم كل ما تطلبونه حينما تصلون فآمنوا ان تنالوه فيكون لكم. *
*و فعلاً الرد لم يتأخر و أمر الرب أن يحضر إليه ... و كما وعد بر بوعده ..*

*[q-bible] 40 فَوَقَفَ يَسُوعُ وَأَمَرَ أَنْ يُقَدَّمَ إِلَيْهِ. وَلَمَّا اقْتَرَبَ سَأَلَهُ 41 قِائِلاً:«مَاذَا تُرِيدُ أَنْ أَفْعَلَ بِكَ؟» فَقَالَ: «يَاسَيِّدُ، أَنْ أُبْصِرَ!». 42 فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَبْصِرْ. إِيمَانُكَ قَدْ شَفَاكَ». 43 وَفِي الْحَالِ أَبْصَرَ، وَتَبِعَهُ وَهُوَ يُمَجِّدُ اللهَ. وَجَمِيعُ الشَّعْبِ إِذْ رَأَوْا سَبَّحُوا اللهَ.[/q-bible]*

*فلنتأمل *

*هل أنت الأعمى أم نحن العميان .؟؟!! *
*وا عجبي من ذكائك .. *

*فكم يمر المسيح أمام العميان و المتشككين و المشككين و المرضى كل يوم *
*و من هم بحاجة لمساعدته فيشيحون النظر عنه أنت طلبته بقوة و إيمان *
*و بإصرار و نلت شفائك ... *

*ربنا يؤكد على الإيمان ..ربنا يؤكد على الثقة بنعم الله و بأنه الشافي *
*و مطلقنا و محررنا من عبودية إبليس ... *

*ـ لا تطرح أسئلة كثيرة ..لا تشك كما شك توما الرسول ..لا تؤلف تضع فلسفات الكون الجدلية كما فعل لينين و كارل ماركس ..لا تناقش بالتاريخ و لا بالأدلة ... *

*كطفل صغير لا يعي ما يفعل و كما طرح هذا الأعمى رداءه و قام و جاء لعند يسوع ،اطرح ردائك و اركض ..ادخل لغرفتك و اركع ..صلي ..رنم ..اقرأ ..و ارتَوِ من نبع الله *

*و مهما كانت مشكلتك ..الله حاضر للحل ..اطرح رداءات العالم السفلي عنك ...اطرح كل غش و خداع و غيرة و حسد و كل كذب ونجاسة و تعال ...نبعه رقراق . *

*و كما رمى موسى النبي الشجرة في نبع الماء المر ألق الصليب على روحك المتعبة ستعود حلوة عذبة .. اطلب شفاءك اليوم كما طلبه أعمى أريحا و حصل عليه .. *
*و سترى أن المعجزة سهلة و عادية فالمسيح الذي كانت المعجزات امراً يومياً في حياته . ما زال هو هو نفسه أمس و اليوم و إلى الأبد .. *

*و هو يحب البشر جميعاً و بدون تفريق صلي باسمه مهما كانت طلبتك و سترى *
*استجابة الله لك .. *

*آمين*



*منقول*​


----------



## Tabitha (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: تأملات في شفاء الاعمى بارتيماوس*

*تأمل رائع رائع يا إبن الشرق
بارتيماوس كان عجيب جداً في إيمانه وشجاعته

الظاهر إن إحنا اللي عميان مش هو!
إحنا اللي محتاجين إن يسوع يمد إيده ويفتح عيوننا*


----------



## ناجى عدلى زكى (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: تأملات في شفاء الاعمى بارتيماوس*

لما التعجب الاعمى راى النور والذين لهم اعين لم يبصروه الم يكن موجود ويقرا السفر (روح الرب على لانه مسحنى......)وقال لهم اليوم تم هذا المكتوب ومع ذلك لم يفهمو ولا راو لانهم ابوا ان يفهمو لتعارض الفهم مع اطماعهم فهم يربحون العالم بعدم الفهم فلماذ يفهمون؟ لابد ان ينكروا والا لماذا طلبوا ان يصلب؟ ولما انكروا وحاولوا ان ينفوا القيامه؟


----------



## النهيسى (21 مارس 2010)

*موضوع ( تاملات ) رااائعه جدا شكرااا​*


----------



## mekhaile (15 أكتوبر 2011)

اجعلنا يارب نطرح عنا رداء الشهوات العالميه والجسديه التى تثقلنا
ونركض اليك بكل قوتنا لكى ننال الجعاله ، ننال البصر والبصيره ،لكى تنفتح 
اعيننا ونرى مسيحنا الحنون الحلو الشافى .....امين


----------

